# Canary egg



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi I bought my mum two Glouster Canaries at Xmas. The man said they were both cocks. One songs every morning. One does not. This morning the one that does not laid an egg!! So it's obviously a hen. Would the egg be fetile and what do we do now. The bird is sitting on it. She's made a best in the seed cup ? Thanks


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

theres every likelyhood it is fertile, but you wont know unless you shine a torch under it, but to be fair i would just leave them to it, and see if it hatches as will cause alot of stress taking it out, even just to check it. (would she take it back after? not sure) good luck if it hatches, they should take pretty good care of it if it does.


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi thanks for that. There is now two eggs as of an hour ago. She is still sitting on them. If there fertile and hatch, How do they feed the babies? With the seed? Or should I be putting something else in there? Thanks again.


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

Plus. The guy said they were 2012 hatched themselves so only young. Would that make a difference with raising any young. The hen has been feeding the cock the last few weeks aswell sorry for all the questions


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

i love canaries there amazing, well since you are not intending to breed them leave them to it, however they will lay a new egg each day and you are supposed to remove the eggs and replace with a fake one then replace all the clutch once the clutch has been fully laid so all babies hatch roughley the same day (normally 4 eggs). this is not nessasary breeders do this so it makes life a little simpler as all babies will be at the same stage for mum

the incubation time is 2 weeks and all been well you could have a little chick or a few little chicks. Feed crushed up hard boiled egg (shell and all) and they will be fine :2thumb:

good luck

please keep us posted with results and also if any more eggs are laid


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

kirstie rose said:


> Hi thanks for that. There is now two eggs as of an hour ago. She is still sitting on them. If there fertile and hatch, How do they feed the babies? With the seed? Or should I be putting something else in there? Thanks again.


relax and leave them to it, one more thing go to the pet shop and get a nest pan as im sure this will not be the 1st time if kept together


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

ferretgirl said:


> theres every likelyhood it is fertile, but you wont know unless you shine a torch under it, but to be fair i would just leave them to it, and see if it hatches as will cause alot of stress taking it out, even just to check it. (would she take it back after? not sure) good luck if it hatches, they should take pretty good care of it if it does.


 
its fine to remove the egg and check if it is fertile, canaire are very relaxed and this will cause no stress at all and she will take them back. 

you are supposed to remove canary eggs anyway until the whole clutch is liad then pop all eggs back (dont od this now as she has already started to incubate the 1st egg since a second is laid) 

you can candel the eggs every 4 weeks or leave them for 8-10 weeks and see if they hatch


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

*canaries*

I used to breed red factors,fifes and waterslagers
the eggs if fertile will hatch in 14 days, you can candle after 5 days or so if you wish. 
you usually provide a nesting pan with a felt stuck in it to support and cushion the eggs. the hen will then make her nest on top, with various soft materials that you can buy/ or collect for canaries.

For rearing you need to supply some EMP, or cede or any of the commercial rearing foods. these are moistened with water and given a couple of times a day. plenty of greenfood will be utilised as well. I used to give soaked/sprouted seed too. This can be especially useful during weaning as it can take a while for them to get to grips with hard,dry canary mixture.
feathered flyer is a bird forum you may find helpful.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

rachel81 said:


> its fine to remove the egg and check if it is fertile, canaire are very relaxed and this will cause no stress at all and she will take them back.
> 
> you are supposed to remove canary eggs anyway until the whole clutch is liad then pop all eggs back (dont od this now as she has already started to incubate the 1st egg since a second is laid)
> 
> you can candel the eggs every 4 weeks or leave them for 8-10 weeks and see if they hatch


You candle after 4 to 5 days they will hatch after 14 days. Do you have a consort and a corona has you shouldn't breed to coronas together, the coronas are the ones with the hats(like a little wig)


----------

